# Hadouken



## manas (Apr 7, 2016)

Hello,

I am trying to install https://github.com/hadouken/hadouken on FreeBSD 10.2.

I've got the following installed from ports: net-p2p/libtorrent-rasterbar
I've got boost 1.6 installed from source.



```
[ 36%] Building CXX object CMakeFiles/hadouken.dir/deps/libtorrent/src/escape_string.cpp.o
/home/manas/gitballs/hadouken/deps/libtorrent/src/escape_string.cpp:546:19: error: no matching function for call to 'libiconv'
 size_t retval = iconv(h, TORRENT_ICONV_ARG &in, &insize, 
 ^~~~~
/usr/local/include/iconv.h:83:15: note: expanded from macro 'iconv' 
#define iconv libiconv 
 ^~~~~~~~
/usr/local/include/iconv.h:85:15: note: candidate function not viable: no known conversion from 'const char **' to 'char **' for 2nd argument 
extern size_t iconv (iconv_t cd,  char* * inbuf, size_t *inbytesleft, char* * outbuf, size_t *outbytesleft); 
 ^
/usr/local/include/iconv.h:83:15: note: expanded from macro 'iconv' 
#define iconv libiconv 
 ^
1 error generated. 
*** Error code 1 

Stop. 
make[2]: stopped in /usr/home/manas/gitballs/hadouken/linux/build 
*** Error code 1 

Stop. 
make[1]: stopped in /usr/home/manas/gitballs/hadouken/linux/build 
*** Error code 1 

Stop. 
make: stopped in /usr/home/manas/gitballs/hadouken/linux/build
```

It fails here whether I use gcc/g++ or clang/clang++ as my compilers.

Thanks,
Manas


----------



## cpm@ (Apr 9, 2016)

Note that Hadouken uses CMake.

To build it you need: Boost, libtorrent and OpenSSL.

It seems that Hadouken also needs converters/libiconv due to missing functionality in the base iconv implementation.

Add 
	
	



```
LDFLAGS+=       -L${LOCALBASE}/lib
```
 to the Makefile because -liconv could not be found.


----------

